# My new bronze corys :)



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just want to show you my new cuties. They are starting to settle now. There are 4 but 2 were too quick for me to get pictures off so caught these two guys resting  



































"I MUST BE CENTRE OF ATTENTION AT ALL TIMES! :lol:


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww!
Omg my boy Reuben does the same thing. I lean in to look at the cories and he's freaking out in my face. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love Ky's eagerness to see me  It cheers me up when I'm down but he does love the camera a little bit! Won't flare for it though. I am a little bit in love with the cories


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are quite funny. Do yours "aquascape"? Mine leave a funny look on the sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I found the pics. 
They are adorable.  Any names for them?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how to edit pics to make them smaller lol. 
No names yet. I'm not sure how to name them as they look so similar. Gonna try and figure out what sex they all are. I've got them slow sinking cat fish pellets. Are these ok and how many do I feed them and how often?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm curious to see how often and how much cories need to be fed, too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I drop in one wafer for my two tiny guys daily. 
I almost never see them eat, so I can't follow the "remove what isn't eaten in an hour" thing.
I just put one in whenever I notice there's none left.. (my betta gets a big tummy so I hide it in the plants).


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful little guys you have there, i have always been very fond of bronze cories but the soze and bio load is what put me off as I have a hpabit of choosing smal, less bio losd fish, such as wild strain guppies, pygmy cories, neon tetras, sparkling gouramis, etc,

If I were you I would most likely return them, as Corydoras species..... Even the somewhat larger ones prefer sand and use sand to sift through. Most bottom dwellers actually do prefer sand, there are a few hard bodied exceptions though such as Plecos. But Corydoras have somewhat soft bellies and with constant irritation on them, fungus accumulating is very common, as well as there barbs deteriorating. I would not recommend them in gravel tanks unless the gravel is fairly small such as 1-2 millimeters in diameter, 

Also. What do you feed them? I'm assuming that you feed them meatier foods such as shrimp pellets, right? They are mainly carnivorous fish with the acception of eating algae wafers on occasion, they do prefer meatier foods and this is what I would recommend, mine love blood worms mainly but as you know, this is not a staple diet so I would recommend a diet of about 30% shrimp pellets 50% catfish pellets 10% algae wafers 10% bloodworms, brine shrimp, or California black worms

The gender of bronze cories are easily determined, I usually know the gender by the plumpness of the fish. Mainly females are slightly plumper, and males are thinner. Females are especially plumper when filled with eggs


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That looks like sand to me... O___O


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The forst 3 pictures look like the fish is sitting on a smooth rock. In the last picture you can easily spot the pink gravel


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone see a Neon Red Laser Cory Catfish (or any of the "laser" variety)? I'm considering ordering a few for a future Cory/Kuhli Loach tank.

Corydoras are amazing little fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a freaking weird rock. I always thought bronze could handle smooth gravel since they are so much larger.
Side question, why do cories shovel through the sand? Are they actually getting something out of it?xD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've see them before, and I do like the look of them but I would recommend researching into them for care


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

The gravel I have is fine RED gravel so no I won't be returning them. As reccomended by others I have tested it for sharpness because Kyon likes to sleep at the bottom of the tank and this stuff is smooth. (It actually says on the bag suitable for bottom dwellers and I double checked this with a friend I have who breeds pygmys who uses something similar for her tanks) I will be changing to sand in the near future anyway as I prefer the natural look of sand.

Last night I dropped a pellet each in for them, they didn't find them straight away but they are gone this morning, I hear they are night feeders. Kyon had a go at one but they are to big for him so I don't think he's ate them. I give weekly treats of frozen bloodworm or daphnia anyway.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

In my community tank I feed all fish on a night time and give 2-3 pellets per cory, and the pellets are great for them because the other fish are too busy having a go at the flake food to notice the sinking stuff


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyon will not under any circumstances feed from the bottom of the tank so the sinking pellets are ideal cause Kyon won't eat them, he has had a go while they've been on their way down but they are way bigger than what he is used to. The tetras have no chance so they haven't even bothered trying plus they prefer flake foods. Dan, my other half thinks I'm nuts that my fish all have their own foods. I'm going out to buy some play sand tonight. A 25kg bag is £4.98 and I'd only use a small amount of that for the tank, the rest would go in my daughters sand pit. I've always wanted sand, it's talking my other half into it as he prefers fine gravel.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

The tetras may have no chance, but in my tetra/cory tank, they sure try to get a couple of nips at the shrimp pellets before they sink to the bottom. It's kinda cute. Btw, I love the pics. I personally like albinos, bronze, and julii corydoras.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I liked the Sterbai but when I went to get some the bronze caught my eye and I fell in love. Kyon ate a catfish pellet last night! The Corys had already taken some chunks out of it so it was small enough. Piggy!


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a big Cory fan. These are my future additions.

Gold Laser Cories - YouTube

Neon Orange Cory Catfish, aka Gold Line Cory Catfish 










and/or

Neon Red LaserCory Catfish


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Not sure what to make of those. They look a bit artificial or is the lighting of the pics? They've been photoshopped so maybe I'm seeing the effects they've added.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Both look like a variation of bronze Corydoras (C. Aeneus)l presumably those colors wouodnt be seen in the wild as they stand out and Corydoras have little defensive mechanisms. One of which being able to stick out spikes and harm the predator attempting to eat them


----------



## Sam Crow (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheldon31 said:


> Not sure what to make of those. They look a bit artificial or is the lighting of the pics? They've been photoshopped so maybe I'm seeing the effects they've added.


The photos make them "pop" a bit more than usual, but the video I added will give you the real look.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty little bronze cory cats  I love their faces. When I get the bigger tank up and running later this summer I will have to consider some. I need to research if they can live with the fish I intend to get though. Best wishes to your new guys 

Watching that video took me over to some panda cory cats... I've never seen them before for sale but they are very pretty too


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I loved the panda corys but they are just too sensitive and I live 30 minutes from my LFS and I feared they wouldn't make it that far. I love these little cats, they are so amusing to watch. When I feed them they all rush to the spot I feed them in and their little tails wag like excited puppies and I love their little faces. I can't wait to put the sand in for them. Kyon is having a bit of a hard time ajusting to new tank mates. I just noticed my new elusive assassin snail is in the pics with the corys. Guess I now know why they are called Assassins! I know he's alive as I've pulled 4 empty snail shells out today.


----------

